# Red TT Transport.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Shame they're red :wink: 
Really don't like the side exit pipes, I hope theres a decent aftermarket alternative around by the time I get one. :?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Interesting pics Hans.

I don't like the Y-spoke alloys, but I do like the standard 17" 5 spoke alloys - although they do look like merc alloys.

None of the cars have transport covers protectors nor suspension padding so where are they going? Dealer demos?

Donald


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

They all have license plates.
I think they are promo cars of Audi AG used for the Austria introduction to the car press.

Hans.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Donners said:


> Shame they're red :wink:


Couldn't agree more - red doesn't work on the TT mk2 - awful.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Totally disagree - Red look totally stunning on the MKII. Its the best colour for the car by far.

No my MKII is not red - but i wish it was.


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Red looks great, 99% I will order it in this colour 8)

And it is very nice to see that I will be able to make exhaust exit on 2.0T on both sides (left and right - like 3.2 V6 has). It is clearly showed on first picture that there is enough space for that, which in Mk1 FWD isnt. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

unless the bumber is one piece or the V6 works in another way. Anyone got a pic of the bottom of a V6 - if not i will look tomorrow.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Totally disagree - Red look totally stunning on the MKII. Its the best colour for the car by far.
> 
> No my MKII is not red - but i wish it was.


Agreed. Red looks magic!!! And the added bonus is it's Â£500 cheaper!!!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Black is the way forward, and the 'safest' colour!! :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Totally disagree - Red look totally stunning on the MKII. Its the best colour for the car by far.
> 
> No my MKII is not red - but i wish it was.


Totally disagree with that


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I totally disagree with your disagreeing with Tosh's disagreement.

I reckon Red is the best colour I've seen it in yet.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

headspins :lol:

All about taste - Iâ€™m glad you disagree with me disagreeing with Ronin. Means all the cars wonâ€™t look the same.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Apart from the red ones


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont think these pics do the car justice. It looked stunning in red on 5th Gear, espcially with the RS4's


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That car did look good. I'm getting hard again just thinking about it


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Totally disagree - Red look totally stunning on the MKII. Its the best colour for the car by far.
> ...


Disagree.

There's a reason they're using that colour for launch cars. 8)


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> That car did look good. I'm getting hard again just thinking about it


Too much information.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Is that so? Why is on every official picture from Audi AG and in the brochure a silver one????? Because the red look stunning?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats due to printing tho. The whole brochure dark and moody. Red would look like a hard-on at a lesbian party in that setting.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL

humor !!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Iceman said:


>


This job lot is just Toshy's order :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nope, they all have just at one site the exhaust :wink:


----------



## trentend (Apr 14, 2006)

Shakal said:


> Red looks great, 99% I will order it in this colour 8)
> 
> And it is very nice to see that I will be able to make exhaust exit on 2.0T on both sides (left and right - like 3.2 V6 has). It is clearly showed on first picture that there is enough space for that, which in Mk1 FWD isnt. 8)


Wouldn't this screw the warranty?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

trentend said:


> Wouldn't this screw the warranty?


I don't think so, you only need to change the rear valance for a double exhaust exit one and maybe cut out a little steel/alloy. 8)
And with some luck buy a used 3.2 exhaust from some one that change it for a milltek sport. 

Hans.


----------



## Mark-Yorkshire (May 22, 2006)

At last these are first pics I've seen of the 17" 5 spoke alloys. The Y spoke are available in Germany as a 300 Euro upgrade over 5 spoke but do not look as good.


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

trentend said:


> Shakal said:
> 
> 
> > Red looks great, 99% I will order it in this colour 8)
> ...


No it wouldnt...

And it is worthy to make complete custom turbo back exhaust (with downpipe) and than with chip you get 250 hp easily (friend did that on Golf GTI). TT and 2.0T with 250 hp means... "bye bye V6"  :wink:

Is anyone here from Austria ? I would like to know when will be there TT in shops, because here in Slovenia I will have to wait until end of August to see it, but I would like to see it as soon as possible...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shakal said:


> trentend said:
> 
> 
> > Shakal said:
> ...


 :roll: hes dreaming again - someone wake him up.


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Shakal said:
> 
> 
> > trentend said:
> ...


Its easy for understand... 2.0T is for 150 kg lighter than 3.2 V6. With turbo back exhaust and remap you can get 250 hp (we tried that on Golf GTI)... Then 2.0T has better torque graph too... which mean that with same horspower, more torque and 150 kg lighter car, I will smoke someone who has same horspower, less Nm and 150 kg more. Because of quattro 3.2 V6 would be faster for first few meters (standing start), but in flying start chipped 2.0T will go faster, doesnt metter if start will be from 30 km/h or 150 km/h.

And Im not the only one who saying that.... that Ive heared from 90% people


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not the way you use english :lol:

to and for?
that I was heared?

Its boring all this my nobs bigger than yours crap. FWD, it cant handle 250bhp you'll just get way too much wheel spin. To complete the crap - i'll just turbo the V6 and smoke you back @300bhp ('that I was heared ' from a bloke in a pub) and the car can handle it :roll: :lol:

God im bored of this.


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Not the way you use english :lol:
> 
> to and for?
> that I was heared?
> ...


Mybie my english isnt the best, but I also speak German, Italian, Croatian and my home language. How many languages you understand?

I havent heared that from a pub, but from my friends who did some good results from their cars...

Here are races between friends, and watch what friend did from 1.8T; and 2.0T has even better potencial.

Seat Leon 1.8T (stock 180 hp) with bigger turbo against Porsche 911 996 TURBO:

http://www.mobisux.com/album/data/3338/ ... _Turbo.avi

http://www.mobisux.com/album/data/3338/ ... Turbo2.avi

Same Seat Leon 1.8T against BMW E46 M3 SMG (flying start):

http://www.mobisux.com/album/data/3338/6461m3-leon.avi

Want to see against Ferrari F430 ? Soon he will try against Ferrari 599 GTB

BTW: This Leon 1.8T is FWD, who is talking crap now ? Didnt you wrote that FWD cant handle bigger power? Mybie your knowledge about cars is on same level as mine english [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Why, to put people off?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I think the Red looks good - so long as its not Garnet Red which looks like a Hyundai Lantra colour [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Shakal said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Not the way you use english :lol:
> ...


A road going Leon with all the power in the world wouldn't smoke any of those cars if they are driven half decently. But perhaps they are being driven by spoilt children of dodgy east european businessmen, so you shouldn't expect much more.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Shakal said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


It did only "smoke" the M3 which not being funny is SMG 2, so is a complete piece of cake to drive ina straight line, nothing difficult about putting ya foot down and letting the SMG do the work., even "spoilt children of dodgy east european businessmen" can do that :? 
From where i was sitting the Leon looked like it had better pick up, in a plain ol' drag race right?!


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Karcsi: As "RavenTT" said, the only thing what driver in M3 SMG can do is to put a foot on gas pedal. Everything else car do.

This Leon 1.8T has APR kit (which include bigger turbo) and has 326 hp measured on dyno. He also have 2004 Audi S4, and he said that this Leon is faster.

Here is video of accelerating from 100 km/h to 280 km/h:

http://www.mobisux.com/album/data/3339/ ... _-_280.avi

For reference, here is Ferrari F430 acclelating from 100 km/h:

http://www.mobisux.com/album/data/3339/6461F430.avi

You can see that between them isnt big difference and this is great result for VAG 1.8T engine.

And for people who says that it is impossible to make good standing start with FWD and bigger power, here is one more video:

http://www.mobisux.com/album/data/3339/64610_-_200b.avi

And good news for 2.0T, APR have already made turbo kit for 2.0T:

http://www.goapr.com/Audi/products/turbo_b7a4_k04.html

298 hp is nice power, but we will not be able to open turbo for more that 270 / 275 hp because DSG wouldnt hold on over 275 hp...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Id rather have a bmw with 1.1 engine than a leon. :lol:


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Id rather have a bmw with 1.1 engine than a leon. :lol:


I knew you will say something like that, because those videos shows that everything you said about 2.0T and FWD is bullshit. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Shakal said:


> Karcsi: As "RavenTT" said, the only thing what driver in M3 SMG can do is to put a foot on gas pedal. Everything else car do.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The reason we're all here on this forum is because we like the whole TT package. Power output is just one element. Here in the UK we didn't get a fwd TT till sales started to soften. We associate the TT with Quattro. So however powerful or nimble the 2.0fwd is its not going to sway the majority of enthusiasts. Now if we had a 2.0Q then we can debate the merits of the refinement of the v6 versus the lighter and cheaper ownership costs of the 2.0 model.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That i agree.

A TT you buy, in the first place with passion and your hart.
Second comes the specs, etc.

Just my opinion


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Shakal said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi: As "RavenTT" said, the only thing what driver in M3 SMG can do is to put a foot on gas pedal. Everything else car do.
> ...


911 turbo has tiptronic, F430 has F1 transmition (just click for up or down). Look videos and you will be suprised how fast 1.8T can be... cant wait to see how fast will be 2.0T 8)

Rebel: I agree with that


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shakal said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Id rather have a bmw with 1.1 engine than a leon. :lol:
> ...


I didnt watch them as i dont give a damn about 20T FWD based cars so i have no idea what you are talking about :lol: :lol:

but im happy if you like, or want one. Just not for me


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Shakal said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


At least we both agree with that brilliant red is great colour for Mk2 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My last TT was in that Red. I loved it. Not seen a Red MKII in the metal. i would have a MKII in this colour, however ive not gone for it this time - have to try something different once in a while.


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> My last TT was in that Red. I loved it. Not seen a Red MKII in the metal. i would have a MKII in this colour, however ive not gone for it this time - have to try something different once in a while.


Im in same situation.. all my cars are silver and Im really bored with this colour... This is reasion why new TT will not be silver; and from pictures Ive seen so far I like brilliant red very much. But decision will be made when I will see car in RL...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> My last TT was in that Red. I loved it. Not seen a Red MKII in the metal. i would have a MKII in this colour, however ive not gone for it this time - have to try something different once in a while.


So you take...?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

take? not sure what you mean...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

which colour do you take/order? If it's not Red?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've ordered silver this time.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No you don't? Realy Tosh? Your kidding?

8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've said evey colour at one point except black and baby nappy brown - so ive said it for sure.

It WAS garnet red at first - but as soon as i saw it, i changed it.


----------

